# Allegretto (Carulli, op, 241, no. 14)



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Allegretto by Carulli, Ferdinando
op, 241, no. 14


Ferdinando Maria Meinrado Francesco Pascale Rosario Carulli (9 February 1770 – 17 February 1841) was an Italian composer for classical guitar and the author of the influential Méthode complète pour guitare ou lyre, op. 27 (1810), which contains music still used by student guitarists today. He wrote a variety of works for classical guitar, including numerous solo and chamber works and several concertos. He was an extremely prolific writer, composing over 400 works for the instrument.

This piece is part of Carulli's "École de guitare" (Guitar School), Op.241. It is selected as one of RCM (The Royal Conservatory of Music) level 4 repertoire.


----------

